# Mystery Tanker



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

I am trying to put a name to a small German tanker I travelled on as a passenger in the summer of 1960 from Montreal to London with cargo of Linseed Oil for a paint factory in London.

I have some interesting pictures I'd like to post of the ship crossing the Atlantic.

It had a red funnel with a black band above and below the red section. In the middle of the red section, there is a white diamond with the letters JR.

The engineer was delighted as he said the ship used two ex-U-Boat engines.

Any ideas on the shipping line and the possible name of the ship would be appreciated.

Eric
<[email protected]>


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Eric,
I am probably way off, but here is my starter for ten.

My copy of Talbot Booth 1942 shows a funnel marking not unlike what you describe and it belongs to a German Company J.A. Reinecke, Hamburg, Germany.

Maybe someone could add more info or shoot me down completly. If you post the ship photo, I would bet someone on here would know.

Rgds (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Eric
Is this the company you are looking for

J.A. Reinecke, Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Eric

A list of names from this company but I think they are mainly cargo vessels are as follows

Travetal, Donautal, Fuldatal, Westeral, Wuppertal and Hamburg. This company also managed Vessels.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Ships in Focus, Volume 8, covers J.A. Reinecke
I don't have a copy, but
Found one tanker built Sunderland ( originally Paquita )
she was in Reinecke list 1951-1960 
Berno Nordtank GmbH (J.A.Reinecke) Hamburg.
In 1955 she was fitted with a new diesel motor.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Another Reinecke tanker was the Hinrich, built 1953 by Seebeckwerft

small drawing on http://werften.fischtown.de/archiv/ssw8.html


----------



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

*Bingo, Gdynia*

Gdynia located the mystery ship owner.
The Hinrich may have been the name.
In the German words of another poster's reference, I picked up the word "Explosion". Did it explode?
I'll scan and post the pictures.

Eric


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Something along these lines ....
First new build after the War ....
Whilst in the Yard; 18th March 1953 an explosion caused by a leaky welding hose, killed one worker and injured another. The 1500brt HINRICH was built by Seebeckwerft to J A Reinecke, she was towed by tug to Hamburg 28th April 1953, where she was completed very quickly before delivery.


----------



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

*mv Hinrich*

My experience with the Hinrich was an absolute joy. 
After we cleared the pilot station at the end of the St. Lawrence River in Quebec, Canada, the ship began to celebrate the Captain's birthday. The 24 hour celebration involved the crew and officers in shifts coming into the Captain's cabin when they were free from work. Unending supplies of duty-free German beer and German cognac chasers were the main treat. Duty-free German and Dutch cigars and cigarettes also figured prominently.

After the Captain's celebration another officer's birthday was celebrated. The process continued. I think they had to get organized before we entered the English Channel.

I have visions of empty beer boxes, bottles, etc., being heaved out the nearest porthole.

The Chief Engineer was thrilled as he said the ship was propelled by two WWII German U-Boat engines.

Another strong image was the corkscrew passage across the Atlantic to London where the waves splashed onto the tanks on the starboard side, swirled around, the ship rose up, rotated to port, and the water exited as the ship dipped to port.

The cost? CDN$40.00 for the trip for food.

Amazing.

I posted a sequence of pictures in the gallery under "Tankers".

Eric


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

erussellrv said:


> Gdynia located the mystery ship owner.
> The Hinrich may have been the name.
> In the German words of another poster's reference, I picked up the word "Explosion". Did it explode?
> I'll scan and post the pictures.
> ...


Eric
Hugh gets the honours for this one he picked it up first but glad you found the name of the vessel


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*A combined effort*



gdynia said:


> Eric
> Hugh gets the honours for this one he picked it up first but glad you found the name of the vessel


Gdynia,
I was not 100% on this but you guys certainly proved it.
A combined effort all round. It is what this site is about. (Thumb) 

Rgds


----------

